# Cannot see backgrounds or layouts



## ShoeGirl (Oct 18, 2007)

I just installed a new harddrive on my laptop, a Dell Inspiron 1300. I cannot see any layouts or backgrounds on websites. Anyone know the problem? Thank you very much.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Can you tell us what operating system and browser you're using? Also, if you can send us the URLs you're trying to visit so they can be verified.


----------



## ShoeGirl (Oct 18, 2007)

Sure. I'm using windows XP/Internet Explorer. 

I've been trying to look at www.prudentialcarruthers.com. I can see most of the page, except the right side. I thought perhaps the page had been changed. So I tried my personal myspace page, and I can see no background. I can't see any myspace backgrounds or layouts.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've attached what I see when I visit that link.

I'd argue that not being able to see the average MySpace layout would be a blessing but now's not the time. 

Have you cleared your Temporary Internet Files recently?


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL ^

Plus, what is your connection speed? If it's dialup, then obviously sometimes it just stops loading pages completely sometimes.


----------



## jsquichy (Jan 28, 2009)

what is missing on my computer were i cant see any backgrounds or layouts anymore its killing me!! i used to be able too and i did clean my computer out lately cookies and all that good stuff but now i want my backgrounds and layouts back,,


----------



## Beloved (Feb 1, 2009)

I just wiped my hard drive and since I reloaded everything I can no longer see layouts. Now the comment about the myspace and all that I can totaly agree with and am not worried about anything there, but I also dont see the character names chage on my Cantr (a text based game) so I dont alwasy know if there has been activity on my characters or not. This is the thing that is driving me the most. That and I am not that fond of a paper white screen wtih simple text all the time


----------

